# I love my job



## Ripcord22A

Riverfest in Ft Madison Iowa.  I’ve seen and been able to work at so many concerts while serving as a US ARMY Recruiter!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






























Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Benjamin Baxter

Awesome brother, it looks like a good time!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Mobile


----------



## Matt L

When I was a Marine Corps recruiter 79-81, I did a lot of color guards at Yankee, Met, Knicks, Islander and Ranger games.


----------



## LK600

Looks fun!


----------



## Ripcord22A

Got to Golf with Colt Ford on Sunday morning before his show !!




















Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------

